# شريط "انت الوحيد" - كورال نى أنجيلوس



## cobcob (9 يونيو 2008)

شريط "انت الوحيد" - كورال نى أنجيلوس
كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارمينا - الوراق 

*كلمات وألحان الشريط : د/ كرستينا نبيل
كتير بعدت عنك : تراث
هى السما : ألحان عماد نيروز    كلمات : مرقس أنور 
اللحن : لوبش الهوس الأول 
صولو : مريم غليون - شنودة خلف الله 
توزيع عماد نيروز
الالقاء : رينيه عياد     كلمات : بيتر توما
الكورال 
ماريانا صبرى - نانسى صبرى - كرستينا نبيل - نانسى سمير - فيولا سمير - ايرينى جميل - ديانا حسنى - مريم غليون - مينا جرجس - هارفى اميل - بيتر توما - شنودة خلف الله

صولو عود : عماد نيروز 
صولو ناى : خالد حسن
صولو هارمونيكا : مينا ميلاد
صولو دف : شنودة خلف الله​*

أدخل يا ربى
انت الوحيد
عيوننا فى انتظارك       
كتير بعدت عنك. (ترنيمة تراث رائعة ومن أكتر الترانيم اللى بحبها)
لحن خين أو شوت
لو تغسل دموعى عارى       
هى السما العالية
يا قوتى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7524798/a6836477/_sharing.html

​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "انت الوحيد" - كورال نى أنجيلوس*

مجهود جميل يا ماريان ربنا يعوضك
تسلم ايدك ياقمر..وجارى تحميله بعد الامتحانات​


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2008)

مجهود رائع يا كوبكوب 
ربنا يبارك تعبك 
ترنيمة كتير بعدت عنك اكتر من رائعه فعلا ​


----------



## cobcob (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "انت الوحيد" - كورال نى أنجيلوس*



ginajoojoo قال:


> مجهود جميل يا ماريان ربنا يعوضك
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر..وجارى تحميله بعد الامتحانات​




*ميرسى يا جينا على مرورك
بس عندى سؤال
هى الامتحانات عندكو مطولة كده ليه ؟
هما مش عارفين ان وراكو أجازة
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "انت الوحيد" - كورال نى أنجيلوس*



cobcob قال:


> *ميرسى يا جينا على مرورك
> بس عندى سؤال
> هى الامتحانات عندكو مطولة كده ليه ؟
> هما مش عارفين ان وراكو أجازة
> هههههههههههه​*



لما هما الظاهر يا ماريان نسوا ان فى اختراع اسمه اجازه منهم لله :heat:​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (4 فبراير 2009)

*حصريا قبل اى حد..شريط انت الوحيد.....لكورال نى انجيلوس...بجد لازم تسمعوه...CdQ 128 Kbps(ارجـــــو التثــبيت)*

شريط انت الوحيد.....لكورال نى انجيلوس.....
+بكنيسه الشهيد العظيم مارمينا-الوراق+​


​ 

*****



Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 44MB
*****


​ 
* لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 42 ميجا *
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zyxq3htdm1j​ 

Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1q3w43jyjod


​ 
Track_2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jkzyynznly5


​ 
Track_3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?uytjmlz3j4t


​ 
Track_4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jw2iyzhzgjg


​ 
Track_5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ltqdddmjqzm


​ 
Track_6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hwi0zcemiyh


​ 
Track_7
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aljzzejndmw


​ 
Track_8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hoz5m1mzzmj


​ 
Track_9
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ydetvmnezix


​ 
Track_10
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?g35rmymwmyy


​ 
Track_11
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tntl3iznmcy


​ 
_ _​ 


​ 


بجد مستنى اسمع واشوف ردودكو وربنا يعوض تعب الناس دى عشان بجد تعبت اوى عشان الشريط ده يبقا كده فصلوا لدوام الحدمه​ 
+++صلوا لاجل ضعفى+++
+++BeBo0o+++​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: حصريا قبل اى حد..شريط انت الوحيد.....لكورال نى انجيلوس...بجد لازم تسمعوه...CdQ 128 Kbps(ارجـــــو التثــبيت)*

*أحب أكون أول واحد يقولك متشكر وجاري التحميل ومرسي ليك كتيييييييييييييييييييير أوي
*​


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع مكرر 
لذلك تم دمجه مع سابقه​*


----------



## zezza (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كتير يا cobcob

انا اعرف الفريق ده من قبل كدة و هو فعلا رائع

اقدم اسكتشات كتير فى الكتدرائية


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

zezza قال:


> شكرا كتير يا cobcob
> 
> انا اعرف الفريق ده من قبل كدة و هو فعلا رائع
> 
> اقدم اسكتشات كتير فى الكتدرائية




*شكرا لمرورك وردك يا زيزا​*


----------



## anosh (4 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتير للمجهود الجامد ده و ربنا يبارك خدمتك و فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

*بس ياريت اللى يرفع اى شريط يكتب كل بياناته من كلمات و الحان و توزيع لان دايما كل الناس ديه مجهودها ضاااااااااااايع مع العلم ان فيه ناس كتير زى انا مثلا بتحب تعرف مين اللى كاتب و مين ملحن و توزيع مين ... دايما المرنم هو اللى يتعرف للناس على الرغم من انه بيرنم بعد ما الكاتب بيكتب و الملحن يلحن و الموزع يخلص التوزيع يعنى هو فى الاخر بيكمل مجهود و شغل الناس اللى قبله ديه كلها ........ و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2009)

anosh قال:


> *بس ياريت اللى يرفع اى شريط يكتب كل بياناته من كلمات و الحان و توزيع لان دايما كل الناس ديه مجهودها ضاااااااااااايع مع العلم ان فيه ناس كتير زى انا مثلا بتحب تعرف مين اللى كاتب و مين ملحن و توزيع مين ... دايما المرنم هو اللى يتعرف للناس على الرغم من انه بيرنم بعد ما الكاتب بيكتب و الملحن يلحن و الموزع يخلص التوزيع يعنى هو فى الاخر بيكمل مجهود و شغل الناس اللى قبله ديه كلها ........ و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​




*حاضر يا انوش
انتى تؤمرى بس
انا هاشوفلك البيانات دى 
واكتبهالك​*


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمر على ردك و ذوقك ​*


----------



## churchlife (6 فبراير 2009)

wooooooow tarnma ro3a aw so6 ro3a


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررسى على الشريط يا ماريان 

جارى التحميل ........

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## the servant (16 فبراير 2009)

*انت الوحيد"كورال ني انجيلوس"*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد​​

دة البوم انت الوحيد اكثر من رائع لكورال كنيستي مارمينا بالوراق​​






معلومات عن الالبوم

Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 42MB
*****​​
التحميل من هناااااااااا​[/COLOR


----------



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: انت الوحيد"كورال ني انجيلوس"*

*الموضوع مكرر
وسيتم دمجه مع سابقه​*


----------



## anosh (18 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا ماريان يا جميلة على كل معلومات الشريط الجامده دى لان بجد من حق كل مؤلف و ملحن و موزع ياخد حقه ............... ربنا يعوضك ياقمر*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك cobcob
مجهود رائع
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## BeBo0o0o (2 مايو 2009)

*كنيستى للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بالوراق تقدم شريط ( انت الوحيد ) لـ كورال نى انجيلوسCdQ 128*

كنيسة الشهيـــد العظيــــم مارمـــــــــينا - الـــــــــوراق
  تقـــدم لكــــــم شريـــــــــط (انت الوحــــــــيد)
  لكــــــــورال ني انجيلـــــــوس












 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 43MB
*
 كلمات و الحان : د/ كريستينا نبيل
 الالقاء: رينية عياد  كلمات :  بيتر توما  
** الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـورال*
* ماريانا صبري - نانسي صبري - كريستينا نبيل - نانسي سمير- فيولا سمير
- إريني جميل - ديانا حسني - مريم غليون
 مينا جرجس - هارفي إميل - بيتر توما - شنودة خلف الله
 صولو عود : عماد نيروز
 صولو ناي: خالد حســــن
 صولو هارمونيكا : مينا ميلاد
 صولو دف : شنودة خلف الله 
 تصميم الغلاف و البوستر : م/ ميللر عزت

 تم التسجيل بإستوديو  هوزانا بالزيتوند
 م/ ميشيل عبد الملاك

 شكر خاص لكل من :  نوا بولس - الموزع /كريم كامل

 للاستفسار و طلب الكميات 
 0186999809 ــــ 0161180409* * 

*




Track_1
مقــــدمـــه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?e5kjzhli2wl
 




Track_2
ادخــــــــل ياربـــــى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?on0mj4mnzng
 




Track_3
تــــأمـــل 1 من الالبوم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tyz0oinnftu
 




Track_4
انـــت الوحــــيــد
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mnqnymhzgtj
 




Track_5
ياقــــــوتـــى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lmnznmoktwv
 




Track_6
كتيـــــــر بعدت عنـــك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tmdja2goniu
 




Track_7
هــــــى السمــــا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eix4oeymcmg
 




Track_8
انســــــان جديـــد
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmzzdzonygm
 




Track_9
تــــأمـــل 2 من الالبوم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?obtmn22nthm
 




Track_10
لحن لوبش الهوس الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yhzztzem2ny
 

Track_11
عيونـــنا فى انتظـــارك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?agnqzjzvj4g
 

* لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 40 ميجا *





http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nhkkknmnyo0



 * لتحميل رنات الشريط للموبيل بمساحة 18 ميجا *





http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hjyyd4ezj4n




  +++
 اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
  +++

 +++BeBo0o+++


 مستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو

  وربنا يعوض تعب الناس دى عشان بجد تعبت اوى عشان الشريط ده يبقا كده فصلوا 
لدوام الخدمه
+++اميـــــــن+++
​ 
 




 
 "إن كان قد اعجبك موضوعي ... ضع رداً كــتقييماً لمجهودي"

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: كنيستى للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بالوراق تقدم شريط(انت الوحيد) لـ كورال نى انجيلوسCdQ 128*

ميرررررسى على الشريط يا بيبو 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: كنيستى للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بالوراق تقدم شريط(انت الوحيد) لـ كورال نى انجيلوسCdQ 128*

ميرسى ليك حبيبى ويارب يعجبك وتنال كل البركه والخير 
+++اميــــــن+++​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: كنيستى للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بالوراق تقدم شريط(انت الوحيد) لـ كورال نى انجيلوسCdQ 128*


----------



## BeBo0o0o (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: كنيستى للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بالوراق تقدم شريط(انت الوحيد) لـ كورال نى انجيلوسCdQ 128*

ميرسى على ردك​


----------



## بنت القديسين (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: كنيستى للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بالوراق تقدم شريط(انت الوحيد) لـ كورال نى انجيلوسCdQ 128*

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا


----------



## BeBo0o0o (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: كنيستى للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بالوراق تقدم شريط(انت الوحيد) لـ كورال نى انجيلوسCdQ 128*



بنت القديسين قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا



ميرسى على اهتمامك وردك الجميل خالص ده ويارب تنالى كل خير وبركه


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: كنيستى للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بالوراق تقدم شريط(انت الوحيد) لـ كورال نى انجيلوسCdQ 128*

شكرااااااااااا على الشريط يا بيبو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

